# Can I still shop at target after being fired?



## superwatch926 (Jun 27, 2021)

Got fired for helping another TM void items on the POS. They didn’t tell me I couldn’t shop there, or that I was banned or anything like that. I’m not sure if it’s an unspoken rule though. Can I still shop at the Target I was fired at ?


----------



## redeye58 (Jun 27, 2021)

If they didn't ban you, you likely COULD shop there but why would you WANT to?
Also keep in mind that if you come in to shop & chat up all your friends sooner or later they may decide you're a distracting nuisance & ban you then.


----------



## Edgelord (Jun 27, 2021)

As long as they didn’t give you a ban there’s technically no reason you can’t shop there. If the implication (rightful or not) was theft be very wary if you do. I wouldn’t want to give my money to a place that fired me, but as long as you don’t care then sure. Just know everybody and their brother’s gonna ask you all about it when you go in.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 27, 2021)

Given what you were fired for, AP will likely be watching you and any TMs you interact with pretty carefully if you go in, but unless they've told you you're banned, you should be able to shop there.

Just be good, and you should be fine.


----------



## Fluttervale (Jun 28, 2021)

Sure but if they catch you thieving they will probably let the cops do the walk of shame with you.


----------



## checklane01 (Jun 28, 2021)

it's _very rare_ that internals are trespassed from the store after they are termed as it requires special circumstances and additional approval from district leaders. if they actually trespassed you, they would've given you a copy of the notice for legal purposes. with that being said, you will be watched heavily if you decide to shop at your old store.


----------



## james0707 (Jun 28, 2021)

Don't shop there - they fired you!!!

If they do not think you are good enough to work at Target, then you should not think your money good enough to help Target be profitable.

Why financially support a company, a store, and the management who just fired you?

If you have to buy something from Target, go to a different Target.

When I have been fired or let go from a job in the past, I have never spend one penny at that company.  I have rooted for that company's demise, that store's closure, and bad things for the management.  Luckily for me, two of my former employers have gone bankrupt and out of business.  A third is holding on by a thread.


----------



## Yetive (Jun 28, 2021)

How many times have you been fired?


----------



## Bosch (Jun 28, 2021)

Pick another location to shop, make life easy.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 29, 2021)

james0707 said:


> Don't shop there - they fired you!!!
> 
> If they do not think you are good enough to work at Target, then you should not think your money good enough to help Target be profitable.
> 
> ...



If I read the OP's post correctly, they essentially got fired for theft (perhaps not for themselves, but still). While unfair firings can and do happen, carrying a big ass chip on their shoulder when fired for a legit cause isn't generally the best strategy for the OP.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Jun 29, 2021)

I would be too embarrassed to go back a store I stole from.


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 29, 2021)

I would never go back especially after that kind of firing. I would literally shop anywhere else like another spot in my area if you have one.


----------



## happygoth (Jun 30, 2021)

james0707 said:


> Don't shop there - they fired you!!!
> 
> If they do not think you are good enough to work at Target, then you should not think your money good enough to help Target be profitable.
> 
> ...


OP admits they helped someone steal. They are the one in the wrong.


----------



## NKG (Jun 30, 2021)

We had a TPS get fired for attendance. He came in an hour after getting fired and filled a cart of merchandise because he knew his discount wouldn't work in a couple of days. I personally would have gone to another store


----------



## Tarshitsucks (Jun 30, 2021)

NKG said:


> We had a TPS get fired for attendance. He came in an hour after getting fired and filled a cart of merchandise because he knew his discount wouldn't work in a couple of days. I personally would have gone to another store


The hell is wrong with this person. I agree I would have shopped elsewhere not the place they fired me and certainly not using my old discount.


----------



## IWishIKnew (Jun 30, 2021)

I don't know, I kind of admire the moxy there. I probably would have gone to another store, myself, but as TPS he probably knew there wasn't anything the store could do about it and decided it made for a nice fuck you.


----------



## NKG (Jul 1, 2021)

Tarshitsucks said:


> The hell is wrong with this person. I agree I would have shopped elsewhere not the place they fired me and certainly not using my old discount.


I mean we thought they were gonna run out with it but they ended up paying so 🤷‍♀️


----------

